# Alles Öde? Abhilfe naht!



## Tendrif (27. September 2013)

Hallo meine lieben Freunde und noch nicht-Freunde!
Wer kennt es nicht: man loggt sich ein und fragt sich was man machen soll&#8230; LFR? Erfolge? Tapferkeitspunkte sammeln auf dem x-ten Twink?
Irgendwie öde wenn man alleine unterwegs ist.
Und es ist dasselbe was man die Woche vorher gemacht hat, und davor die Woche und davor die Woche. Es ist einfach Zeit für was anderes.
Manch einer wird melancholisch und denkt an die großartigen Zeiten wo man gemeinsam in Azeroth unterwegs war, mit Freunden oder Kollegen, ob mit TeamSpeak oder einfach mit einem lustigen Gruppenchat, Vielleicht mit einem Gildenevent &#8211; sei es eine Hochzeit zwischen Ork und einer Taurin (es kommt natürlich auf die inneren Werte an ABER auch auf die Kurven!) oder einfach gemeinsame BG&#8217;s.
Doch Abhilfe naht&#8230; denn wir möchten eine neue Spielergemeinschaft aufbauen wo jeder nette Mensch herzlich Willkommen ist und vielleicht eine neue Heimat findet, trotz dem virtuellen Getöse das um uns herum tobt.
Wir möchte euch an dieser Stelle daher unser Levelstop Projekt vorstellen.
Das Hauptziel ist ganz einfach: Schaffung eines WIR, wo man Online kommt wegen den Menschen hinter dem PC und erst danach wegen seinem sexy männlichen Blutelf *hust*

_Doch zunächst, was ist überhaupt ein Levelstop?_

In einer Levelstopgilde wird bei bestimmten Levelstufen ein in der Hauptstadt befindlicher NPC angesprochen und Zuwachs an weiterer Erfahrung geblockt. Daher kann man sich völlig frei in der Welt bewegen ohne weiterzuleveln. Wir werden zunächst einen Levelstop bei Stufe 40 einrichten und dann einen weiteren bei Stufe 60 und so weiter&#8230;

_Wird das nicht Langweilig?_

Die einzelnen Levelstops werden ungefähr 2-3 Wochen betragen, so dass jeder Gelegenheit hat gemütlich mitzuleveln ohne das der Abstand zwischen den Mitglieder zu groß wird. Soweit so gut, aber der Clou besteht darin das wir auf dem 60&#8217;er Stopp den gesamten Raidcontent von Classic uns ansehen möchten.

Das fängt dann beispielsweise mit dem Geschmolzenen Kern an und wir gehen dann über zum Pechschwingenhort und schlussendlich endet es bei C&#8217;thun in Ahn Quiraj. Wir bestreiten also den Raidcontent auf den entsprechenden Stufen für den er damals konzipiert wurde. Wegen den ganzen Vereinfachungen und Veränderungen natürlich nicht mit 40 Leuten sondern mit einer kleineren Gruppe . Die Verweildauer im Raidcontent wird per Abstimmung von allen entschieden.

Nach Classic geht es natürlich in Burning Crusade weiter mit seinen Prequests für die Raids, den ganzen HC Instanzen (Arena geht auch früher und wir werden dazu einige Events machen). 

Und Wotlk mit seinen Erfolgen spricht eigentlich für sich&#8230; aber ganz oben auf der Agenda steht natürlich der Herold der Titanen.

_Der ganze Mist kommt mir bekannt vor! Außerdem wird das ganze scheitern und ihr solltet euch dringend Hosen anziehen und nicht nackig im WoW-Forum schreiben!_

Erst mal, es steht jedem frei ohne Hosen zuhause rumzulaufen. Außerdem ist die Gildenleitung bereits mit 3 Leuten besetzt die als Gildenführung bei vorherigen Gilden Erfahrungen gesammelt haben und wissen welche Probleme entstehen können. Damit ist auch der größte Knackpunkt von anderen Levelstopp Projekten hinfällig, der darin besteht das sich Leute nur über das Forum kennen und es ziemlich genau beim ersten Levelstopp zum Streit und damit zum Bruch kommt. Wir als &#8222;Plannungsteam&#8220; werden zuverlässig die nächsten Monate das ganze betreuen und sind bis auf einen alles nette Kerle (der ohne Hose, nebenbei angemerkt).

_Halt! Stopp! Jetzt rede ich! Worum geht&#8217;s hier überhaupt! Warum steht am Ende jedes Satzes ein Ausrufezeichen!_

Gemeinsam WoW spielen, raiden, Inis, PvP, Events und alles auf den Stufe 40, 60, 70, 80 ,85.
Sowenig Regeln wie möglich, soviel Spielspaß wie möglich.
Für den aller ersten Raid Ausrüstung zusammen farmen, wipen, Bosse legen, sich mit anderen Menschen unterhalten, einfach spielen mit netten Menschen.

_Regeln:_

1. Accountgebundene Ausrüstung ist nur für Twinks erlaubt.
2. PvP- und Accountgebundene Ausrüstung ist im Raid verboten.
3. Ausrüstung und Gegenstände aus dem folgenden Addon sind verboten.
4. Alle Klassen und Rassen sind erlaubt. Todesritter können in die Gilde eingeladen werden, wenn man mindestens ein Charakter auf Stufe 60 besitzt.
5. Alle Haupt- und Nebenberufe sind erlaubt und dürfen bis zum entsprechenden AddOn-Skill geskillt werden.
6. Es darf kein Gebiet aus dem daraufliegenden Addon betreten werden
7. Das übertreten des festgelegten Levelstops ist verboten.
8. Levelstops und Freischaltungen der Raids wierden von der Gildenleitung bzw. den Raidleiter freigegeben.

Wenn ihr neugierig geworden seid und lust habt mit zu machen, meldet euch auf unserer Homepage: http://verteidiger.enjin.com 
Wir starten am 18.10.13 bis dahin seid ihr alle herzlich eingeladen euch bei der Wahl der Fraktion und des Realms zu beteiligen.

*TLDR! Warts ab, ich werde dich derbe flamen! Du levelspinner!!!!!!!*

Ach wir freuen uns über jeden gratis push


----------



## Tendrif (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir hatten letzten Samstag unsere erste Gildenratssitzung und haben uns einige Gedanken gemacht über die Zeit bis zur Aufhebung vom ersten EP-Stop (40'er stop).

Start am 18.10.
Es wird nach der Bekanntgabe des Servers hier im Forum und im TS, ein gemeinsames Startevent stattfinden und erst im Anschluss daran wird das leveln freigegeben. Wir hoffen auf zahlreiches Erscheinen im TS 

Der EP-stop wird 2 Wochen später am 1.11. aufgehoben und es tritt der Stufe 60er EP-Stop in Kraft. Mit der Aufhebung des ersten EP-Stops wird gleichzeitig AQ10 zum Gildeninternen raiden freigegeben.
Nach 2 weiteren Wochen, also insgesamt 4 Wochen, wird das Gildeninterne raiden, von bestimmten Raidleitern festgelegt, Raids erlaubt. Zu beginn handelt es sich bei den Raidinstanzen um MC und BWL.

Um euch in den ersten beiden Tagen in die Gilde einladen zu lassen solltet ihr auf Stufe 1 sein. Danach wird das Cap auf Stufe 15 erhöht. Bei Pandaren wird darauf geachtet das sie nicht bereits Stufe 15 sind während in der Gilde sich nur Stufe 5 Leute tummeln. Wer einen 60'er auf den entsprechenden Server transen möchte muss sich gedulden bis wir im Content AQ40 raiden. Nach 4 Wochen, also sobald die offizielle Raidfreigabe erfolgt ist, können Charaktere bis Stufe 55 in die Gilde eingeladen werden - DK's behalten natürlich ihr eigenen Regelung, dazu bitte die gildenregeln lesen.

Last but not least:
15 Tage offline = inaktiven Gildenrang
30 Tage offline = kick
Eventuell vorhandene Abwesenheitsbemerkungen werden natürlich davon abgezogen

(Hoffe es sind nicht mehr zuviele Rechtschreibfehler vorhanden.)


----------



## farrepus (14. Oktober 2013)

farrepus schrieb:


> Last but not least:
> 15 Tage offline = inaktiven Gildenrang
> 30 Tage offline = kick
> Eventuell vorhandene Abwesenheitsbemerkungen werden natürlich davon abgezogen



... das wird Euch das Genick brechen ... es kann immer was passieren, das nicht absehbar war.
Die Zeiträume sind nicht wirlich glücklich gewählt.

... eventuelle vorhandene Abwesenseintragungen (... gibt es eine Homepage?) werden großzügig abgezogen ...

... damit lockt Ihr heute nicht mal den Hund vom Sofa ... macht Euch einzigartig, sonst werdet Ihr mit dem Projekt nicht glücklich!


----------



## Tendrif (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Nach dem erfolgreichen Startevent am Freidag dem 18.10.13 , haben alle Leute angefangen mit Questen. Es sind mehr als 100 Mitglieder in der Gilde und immer mehr als 30 Mitglieder gleichzeitig Online.

Ihr wollt in die Gilde? Momentan hat jeder Spieler Einladerechte.

Wenn ihr den Schluss des Startevents einmal ansehen wollt , dann geht einfach auf unsere Homepage oder geht sofort auf den dazugehörigen youtube-channel :
http://verteidiger.enjin.com/home

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TEQgaTvzYoQ

mit Freundlichen Grüssen
Tendrif


----------



## Alrilin (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Tendriff!
Euer projekt klingt Klasse, und ich hätte große Lust mitzumachen.
kannst du einmal einen Ansprechpartner und einen Server nennen?


----------



## Tendrif (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Alrilin !

Wir spielen auf dem Server Dun Morogh auf der Seite der Allianz. Mögliche Ansprechpartner sind : Bukowskî , Tendrif ; Momentan können aber noch alle Spieler einladen!

Ich freue mich schon mit dir in späterer Zeit zu spielen oder im Ts zu reden!

Meld dich doch mal in unserem Forum und stell dich vor ,damit wir mehr über dich erfahlren , oder beteilige dich an den Abstimmungen ,  aber auch kein muss , nur wenn du Lust hast 

http://verteidiger.enjin.com/


Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Tendrif


----------



## Tendrif (8. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute! Aufgepasst!

Bald ist es soweit! Am 13.12 um 20:00 widmen wir uns endlich nach dem Vanilla Content der Brennenden Legion - Die Scherbenwelt. Nachden wir alle Raids aus Classic Content mehrmals gecleart haben wird es Zeit für etwas neues!

Server : Dun Morogh
Fraktion : Allianz
Spaßfaktor : 100%

Nach einem Gildenevent wird direkt das leveln auf Stufe 70 freigegeben.
Mehr Infos gibt es dazu unter http://verteidiger.enjin.com

Wer kennt es nicht?
Man loggt sich ein und fragt sich was man machen soll...LFR ? Erfolge? Tapferkeitspunkte sammeln auf dem X-ten Twink?
Das ist doch langweilig oder nicht? Jedes mal das gleiche,immer und immer wieder ...
Jetzt ist die Zeit gekommen für etwas anderes!
Viele denken an die Alten Zeiten - wie es dort war...alles neu und man hat zusammen mit jedem gequestet, geraidet, Legendarys zusammengefarmt und nicht so wie heute!
Die Alten Zeiten wo man X mal so oft gewiped ist bei Kil'Jaeden, Lady Vashj, Illidan,Kael'thas etc. ...
Ob mit TeamSpeak oder einfach mit einem lustigen Gruppenchat, vielleicht mit einem Gildenevent!

Doch Abhilfe naht&#8230; denn wir möchten eine neue Spielergemeinschaft aufbauen wo jeder nette Mensch herzlichst Willkommen ist und vielleicht eine neue Heimat findet, trotz dem virtuellen Getöse das um uns herum tobt.
Wir möchte euch an dieser Stelle daher unser Levelstop Projekt vorstellen - Vergangene Verteidiger !
Das Hauptziel ist ganz einfach: Schaffung eines WIR, wo man Online kommt wegen den Menschen hinter dem PC und erst danach wegen seinem sexy männlichen Blutelf *hust*

Wielange bleiben wir auf Stufe 70?

Nunja, wir alle wollen natürlich den ganzen Content erkunden, alle Instanzen, Raids und Heroic`s durchmachen und selbstverständlich alles Erkunden.
Dies dauert natürlich ein wenig, denn wir wollen ja alle das jeder das Feeling bekommt wie früher oder nicht?
Für die Raids gibt es Prequests die wir alle machen werden und es gib ja auch Arena  Wo es natürlich auch Events dazu geben werden!

Nach BC geht es dann später natürlich in Wotlk weiter. Ganz oben auf der Agenda steht natürlich dann der Herold der Titanen. =)

Halt! Stopp! Worum geht&#8217;s hier überhaupt?

Gemeinsam WoW spielen, raiden, Inis, PvP, Events und alles auf den Stufen 70, 80 ,85.
So wenige Regeln wie möglich, soviel Spielspaß wie möglich.
Für den aller ersten Raid Ausrüstung zusammen farmen, wipen, Bosse legen, sich mit anderen Menschen unterhalten, einfach spielen mit netten Menschen.

Regeln :
1. Accountgebundene Ausrüstung ist nur für Twinks erlaubt.
2.PvP- und Accountgebundene Ausrüstung ist im Raid verboten.
3.Ausrüsung und Gegenstände aus dem folgenden AddOn sind verboten
4.Alle Klassen und Rassen sind erlaubt. Todesritter können in die Gilde eingladen werden, wenn man mindestens ein Character auf Stufe 60 besitzt.
5.Alle Haupt- und Nebenberufe sind erlaubt und dürfen bis zum entsprechenden AddOn-Skill geskillt werden
6.Es darf kein gebiet aus dem daraufliegenden AddOn betreten werden.
7.Das übertreten des festgelegten Levelstops ist verboten.
8.Levelstopps und die Freischalten der Raids wird von der Gildeleitung bzw. den Raidleiter freigegeben.

Wir freuen uns auf Euch !

Mfg Zmorgul , Bukowski und Tendrif


----------



## Schattenmaster25 (9. Dezember 2013)

Hi
Hört sich echt gut an was du da machst ich überleg es mir ob ich ned 
mal in eure gilde schaue

MFG


----------

